# mini latemodels Enid, OK



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

Mini latemodels on dirt. It is a points series with 2wd and 4wd. The 4wd drive is an open class with just limit on battery. 7.4v is for both 2wd and 4wd. If interested look at Enid's website.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

do they still have a asphalt track


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

running mini latemodels on asphalt this series around 56 laps in 5 mins?
any motor 2s lipo limit and rubber tires


----------

